

BitTorrent Sync client released for iPhone - mtpearce
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bittorrent-sync/id665156116?mt=8

======
mtpearce
$5 DigitalOcean Cloud Server + FuseOverAmazon S3 + BitTorrenSync = decent
Dropbox alternative?

~~~
bigiain
I'm doing almost exactly that.

Make sure you add in EncFS (and BoxCryptor for iOS). DigitalOcean and Amazon
never see un-encrypted versions of most of my files.

